# [RUMOR] Disney's Star Wars sequels might be erased and reset from canon *fingers crossed*



## morvoran (Jul 3, 2020)

There is some good news in the form of a crazy rumor that Disney may delete their trilogy from the Star Wars movie canon.  While I will miss the fact that Han Solo was killed by his own son and the "Mary Poppins" moment when Leia floated through space after her ship was destroyed ( /s ), I will hope this becomes true and a proper trilogy will be written and made in order to correct this fallacy of the Star Wars universe.

Source: https://movieweb.com/star-wars-rumor-reset-sequel-trilogy-disney/

*Wild Star Wars Rumor Claims Disney Will Erase the Sequel Trilogy and Reset Canon*

An unsubstantiated Star Wars rumor claims that Disney is ready to junk everything that happened in The Force Awakens and its Sequels.

It's a fact. Quite a few _Star Wars_ fans hate the new Disney trilogy that kicked off with The Force Awakens and was followed by _The Last Jedi_ and _The Rise of Skywalker_. The finale to the Skywalker saga garnered quite a bit of hate upon its release this past December, which in all honesty seems like a millennia ago. Now, a wild new rumor, which is unsubstantiated, has begun to circulate. While many don't believe what is being stated, the person bringing this news did have some solid info on _The Rise of Skywalker_ test screenings and the finale's wonky storyline.

A Youtuber known as Doomcock is at it again. He brought news of doomed test screenings for The Rise of Skywaker. Now he claims that Disney is ready to trash their sequel trilogy, and erase it from the current canon. This will be good news to many, though the three movies in question, directed by J.J. Abrams and Rian Johnson, do have their fans.

Doomcock is 'speculating' that _The Force Awakens_, The Last Jedi, and _The Rise of Skywalker_ will all be scrubbed, and that this reboot was hinted at in the final film, when Rey confronts Dark Rey in the debris of the second Death Star. There doesn't seem to be any truth to these ideas, though it hasn't stopped _Star Wars_ fans disappointed with Disney's handling of the franchise from salivating over the possibilities. Doomcock's video on the subject has garnered quite a bit of views and attention since it originally launched last week.

The idea to erase _The Force Awakens_ and its sequels from the current *Star Wars* canon comes from a story thread in _Star Wars Rebels_, the popular animated series that aired on the Disney XD channel. Doomcock says this.

"In the Season 4 episode 13 installment titled 'A World Between Worlds,' the concept of the Veil of The Force was introduced, a mystical dimension of The Force that connects all time and space. I have received confirmation from two additional sources claiming that this is spot on-that indeed LucasFilm realizes they have a massive problem on their hands, that the Star Wars franchise is all but dead, and despite Kathleen Kennedy's hatred of this idea, Lucasfilm is preparing to render the Sequel Trilogy null and void."
Doomcock had previously pontificated on a 'civil' war going on between _Star Wars_ creator George Lucas and Lucasfilm boss Kathleen Kennedy. Now, Doomcock is claiming that the sequel trilogy, "will be removed from canon, isolated in their own alternate timeline and regarded as an Elseworlds-like installment under the label of Star Wars Legends."

The theory continues to state that the new _Star Wars_ movies will be held within a separate _Star Wars_ multiverse. Doomcock then states that, "A massive reset is going to hit the Star Wars universe." He also thinks that the key to this reboot lies within the controversial resurrection of Emperor Palpatine.

"Emperor Palpatine had a room on the second Death Star called The Room of Mirrors. The mirrors were created by The Emperor prior to the Death Star through the Dark Side using ancient Sith rituals. These mirrors linked to the Veil of The Force served many purposes. Using them, Palpatine could manipulate The Force in many ways to further his aims. Han doesn't walk stupidly into a lightsaber, Leia doesn't fly like Mary Poppins through space, Luke has nothing to run away from and consumes no green milk, and I am informed there will be no amazing 'wonder Rey' as she was born after The Emperor's death."
While a huge faction of the _Star Wars_ fan base would love to see the franchise get rebooted, with the Rey trilogy tossed in the dustbin of history, many on social media are calling this nothing more than a very big, dumb rumor. And it should be taken as such until Disney and/or Lucasfilm sprinkle some salt on the situation.

There has long been a petition at change.org to have this sequel trilogy striked from the official canon. It garnered 116,794 supporters, but no one from Disney has publicly acknowledged it. There is no current word on when the next _Star Wars_ movie will hit theaters. All we know is that Taika Waititi is working on a new movie, though no details have been released yet.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jul 3, 2020)

They already said that the extended universe books still exist in the Legends universe.  All they need to do is set the next movie in that universe.  They don't need to undo the new trilogy to do that and they could decide later which universe to focus on.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)

morvoran said:


> *Wild Star Wars Rumor Claims Disney Will Erase the Sequel Trilogy and Reset Canon*




......please do not make the same  like Paramount/ViacomCBS with Star Trek...please God no....


----------



## morvoran (Jul 3, 2020)

Kraken_X said:


> All they need to do is set the next movie in that universe. They don't need to undo the new trilogy to do that and they could decide later which universe to focus on.


 I'm not a hard core star wars fan, personally, but I think they should do the Star Wars Rebels idea and wipe this version of reality from existence or make the trilogy part of its own dimension/universe/canon.  
Regardless, I'm sure this topic will divide the true star wars fans whether to correct the mistakes made or leave the trilogy of trilogies as they are.



alexander1970 said:


> please do not make the same  like Paramount/ViacomCBS with Star Trek...please God no....


 Seeing that the Disney execs will make the final decision on changes, I'm sure they will make the new versions even worse.  The execs will look at everything that the true fans hated and say, "add more of that."


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 3, 2020)

The irony is strong with this one. The sequel trilogy shed the baggage from the expanded universe, only to become too dependent on its own supplementary material. You learn nothing by watching the films. How Palpatine built a fleet that large without anyone noticing, details like that.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 3, 2020)

I love the  Disney trilogy. Haters can go suck George's cock a little longer.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jul 4, 2020)

Eh, I see no reason to remove them from cannon. It had luke, it *kinda* made sense.. 

I mean, what's the point of removing them? Are they gonna go for a re-do?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 6, 2020)

Honestly, they should just listen to this kid's advice when it comes to Star Wars:


----------



## FGFlann (Jul 6, 2020)

So what if they 'remove it from canon'? What does this accomplish in real terms? It's little more than an admission of guilt. What really matters going forward is producing quality content, and that is extremely hit and miss with modern Star Wars.

Since then we've had The Mandalorian which barely scraped by in terms of storytelling and teetered on the brink of absurdity the whole way through. Disney/Lucasfilm have got to shape up if the franchise is going to be anything more than the shambling corpse it is right now.


----------



## tinkle (Jul 6, 2020)

Sit down, John


----------

